# Crystal Red Shrimp!!



## hohsin13 (Jan 13, 2007)

I Have Crstal Red Shrimp 

Range From 
B ~ Ss Grade ...anybody Interesting About It ..

Reply Me ..

My Shrimps Ar Like Those Pic ..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am definatly interested! What area are you in?

What are the prices per grade?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I too may be interested. Please let me know pricing


----------



## hohsin13 (Jan 13, 2007)

hohsin13 said:


> I Have Crstal Red Shrimp
> 
> Range From
> B ~ Ss Grade ...anybody Interesting About It ..
> ...


i will try to post more pic and price about the shrimp.
just give me few more days ...

thank you 
simon


----------



## hohsin13 (Jan 13, 2007)

Since i cant get any good shot from my shrimps
i will just go with the pics from this link 
http://www.tonina-forest.net/tonina/crs/crs08.htm
my shrimp will be similar to the pic from this guy..

B grade will be 10 and up !! coz some of them have "big tooth" or "Stop-sign" in the back
A grade will be 20 and up !!
S grade will be 35 and up !!
SS grade I think still need to wait for awhile since i only have 2 or three

i think i will sell some to the Big Al's on Yonge and Steel soon.

if you want to see the shrimp !! please reply me with ur cell phone # thank you

have nice day

simon


----------



## hohsin13 (Jan 13, 2007)

i live near yonge and finch !!


----------



## ptster101 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi! I'm new to the community (first post). I happen to stumble into a website and just wondering if this happens to be you.
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=9411609
I am interested in the offer but would like to pick them up from your place if that's OK. Looking to purchase $120 (offer on website states that an additional S grade crystal will be given @ no charge, if $120 is spent). Please let me know & if this is the case and does this mean 12 crystal B grade & 1 S grade(totalling 13)???


----------



## hohsin13 (Jan 13, 2007)

ptster101 said:


> Hi! I'm new to the community (first post). I happen to stumble into a website and just wondering if this happens to be you.
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=9411609
> I am interested in the offer but would like to pick them up from your place if that's OK. Looking to purchase $120 (offer on website states that an additional S grade crystal will be given @ no charge, if $120 is spent). Please let me know & if this is the case and does this mean 12 crystal B grade & 1 S grade(totalling 13)???


hi !! that is me !!
but that will be 10 shrimp still !! 
$120 include 9 B grade shrimp + 1 S grade shrimp with big tooth !!
ps. due to my room mate is not so happy about so many ppl come to see that shrimps so i cant allow ppl pick them up at my place, sorry about that !!
but if you really serious about buying the shrimp!! i will take some pics for the shrimp!! and ur shrimps will be match to the pics.!! 
sorry  
simon


----------



## hohsin13 (Jan 13, 2007)

hohsin13 said:


> hi !! that is me !!
> but that will be 10 shrimp still !!
> $120 include 9 B grade shrimp + 1 S grade shrimp with big tooth !!
> ps. due to my room mate is not so happy about so many ppl come to see that shrimps so i cant allow ppl pick them up at my place, sorry about that !!
> ...


some more pictures of my shrimp


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

these are amazing ..if only I lived closer..very nice


----------



## hohsin13 (Jan 13, 2007)

*some more pic*

some more pic for my shrimps

pic #1 and 2 is grade ss two red and one black (with stop sign in the back)

pic #4 is the different between SS GRADE AND B GRADE


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice shrimp


----------

